# Tiger



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Check out the fish I caught today. Four hours of fishing payed off big in the end. Took thirty minutes to get him in the boat. Came up to be nine pounds on my scale.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

A fish to remember  well done!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow!

Boat huh? :O•-: 

That sounds great. Big tigers and open water make a great mix when the rest of the state is ice fishing.

Nice catch!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Beauty


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't that a new state record?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Isn't that a new state record?


Only about 6 pounds shy. Awesome fish nonetheless.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that a new state record?
> ...


 

Guess I should do some research before I blurt something out. Thanks brookieguy.

Yes, very nice fish, I would give my left gonad for a tiger that size.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Thats a pretty good guess there being 6 pounds shy. 9 pounds and 29" long. Looks like they have a little more girth in Scofield eating chubs. I pulled a 6" half digested planter tiger out of this guys mouth.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

30 minutes..were u using 7x tippet on a 1 weight flyrod or something? J/K :O•-: Nice Fish tho!!


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Nope just six pound test with a loose drag just to be safe, oh and a very crappy undersized net.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Great fish on 6 lbs test.. Yeah those big fish make regular nets seem tiny!! You cant beat the Frabill conservation net. 20 pounder slide right in em !!


----------

